# Some General Military Combatives Material



## Don Rearic (Feb 13, 2002)

This is a continuation on a discussion started in the Modern Arnis Forum on Military Combatives. I did not think it fair to steal Datu Worden's thunder, so to speak, in a thread about his Website being updated. So, I point you at the original thread discussing that and to see why I placed this in here.

I placed it in "Knife Arts Forum" because the knife has always been an intrinsic part of Military Combatives, regardless of hand-held or rifle/shotgun-mounted.

This is the original link so you can see where I'm coming from:

Click here to see original Mil-Combatives Comments in Datu Worden's Website Update Thread in the Modern Arnis Forum here at MartialTalk.Com

Now, after look at that and perusing the links, here is some more information for you to take a gander at:

MCRP) 3-02B 1999

The Classic, Fairbairn's "Get Tough!"

The "Lost" Fairbairn Knifefighting Manual, never published.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2002)

Thanks Mr. Rearic. I am unimpressed by the Marine Corps manual!


----------



## Don Rearic (Feb 16, 2002)

Actually, that's just a glimpse, one chapter in the manual.

They have discarded LINE Combatives and have went back with a Panel of Subject Matter Experts [SME], I believe Bob Kasper, Kelly McCann, Jack Hoban, Mr. Donvito [LINE Comabtives] and Richard Heckler...and re-wrote everything. What you see in the USMC Manual link is but one chapter. The USMC is extremely anal about releasing H2H Manuals compared to the Army. 

Anyway, LINE was dropped and Close Combat, some techniques going back to World War Two, Applegate, Fairbairn and other techniques brought into the new system via Kasper and McCann, and then some of the stuff you see in that chapter linked here.

Bob Kasper's Kni-Com Knifefighting is the Method of choice with the new USMC Close Combat System.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 17, 2002)

Related news:
http://www.govexec.com/dailyfed/0102/010402nj2.htm


----------



## Don Rearic (Feb 18, 2002)

There was an issue of Tactical Knives Magazine out a couple/few years ago, I would have to dig it out of the bookshelf, with Bob Kasper and Master Gunnery Sgt. Cardo Urso doing knife. 

The new Marine Corps Martial Arts Program is adopting some of the trappings of Traditional Martial Arts...they stated a "tan belt" in there, but in actuality, they are going by T-shirt color. I don't know if I missed that or not in _this_ article, but it was in another one I read just a few days ago. I don't know why this one stated "belt." I guess that is easier to explain than the T-shirt concept.

Some of the emphasis is on creating a "Gentleman Warrior" or some such term I read about in the last article a few days ago. With some sexual harassment sensitivity training and whatnot. My Dad was a Marine...it's rather surreal that they would include that. Marines by nature are a bit [more] rough around the edges because they are called on to do many nasty things...that's the nature of the Military and the History of the USMC. In other words, the whole Marine Corps training has always been geared at having respect, etc. And not until the 90s did the focus shift to more...errah..."Politically Correct Concerns."

They might eventually dump the Marine Corps Martial Arts Program and start over, as the Military tends to do with Combatives Programs from time to time.

Or, they might keep the Program and shift the techniques to more P.C. or more Brutal, H2H.

Time will tell.


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Related news:
> http://www.govexec.com/dailyfed/0102/010402nj2.htm *


 This is kinda wild because i trained on Parris Island S.C. (May 7th 85) and we trained in at least 95 percent of the stuff that they are implementing now! Maybe they were doing some type of experimentation into the study. I know that the hand to hand was very vigorous and very deadly. Weapons was very much the same. All i know is that when they marched us to the casket and said that there is 2 ways to get off the island. One was obvious,.. or graduate! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2002)

Does anyone have any more info. on the new USMC program? How do marines actually like it?

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=26437
http://www.stormpages.com/handtohand22/index.htm (Is this the current system?)
http://www.kabuto.nu/news/2002-01-17_23:10.22.shtml

I saw a USMCR unit training recently--mostly elbows, low kicks, a few hammerfists.


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 14, 2002)

This one is from paradise island! http://www.parrisisland.com/the_boot/story1.html   The article is an eye opener. Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> 
> *http://www.parrisisland.com/the_boot/story1.html *



This is just the kind of thing I was looking for--thanks!


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Apr 14, 2002)

Normaly I'm a _bit_ lery of anyone over ninth dan who can still put on his pants.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *Normaly I'm a bit lery of anyone over ninth dan who can still put on his pants. *



Ninjutsu goes up to 15th dan; this was discussed previously in the Ninjutsu forum. If you mean he seems a bit young for such a high rank, well, I don't know how it's supposed to go in the Bujinkan.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Apr 14, 2002)

Wow, you learn something diffrent every day!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *Wow, you learn something diffrent every day! *



At MartialTalk? Definitely!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.realfighting.com/0102/matlar.htm


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2003)

The current issue of Black Belt (July 2003) has an article on teh MCMAP (Marine Corps Martial Arts Program) that I found worth reading. Everyone gets a tan belt after boot camp or OCS.


They break techniques into 4 general categories:
-rifle/bayonet
-edged weapons
-weapons of opportunity
-unarmed combat

At black belt level they include pressure points, it says.


----------



## Veynn (May 30, 2003)

http://www.usmc.mil/marinelink/mcn2000.nsf/0/71CE83C6CA58CCED85256CED00834F54?opendocument


----------



## arnisador (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Veynn _
> *http://www.usmc.mil/marinelink/mcn2000.nsf/0/71CE83C6CA58CCED85256CED00834F54?opendocument *



"Marines take stance to learn Pekiti-Tirsia Kali"

Cool!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2003)

See also this thread on E-Budo.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2003)

http://times.hankooki.com/lpage/nation/200312/kt2003120517520811950.htm



> The 8th U.S. Army (EUSA) command is considering making taekwondo, South Korea¡¯s national martial art, compulsory for all of its soldiers as early as next year, officials said on Friday.


----------

